# Help with Ultra Racing rear parts



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the rear 2 pt brace sits right infront of the axle.the torsion bar,i have no idea.I dont think it works with our American cruzes


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe the torsion bar is some kind of sway bar replacement, and the above post is correct. It does not fit American Cruzes according to one of the website vendors.

Have you considered an ISM Sway bar? Based on this posting: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/7649-ism-rear-sway-bar-installed.html 

... it seems like it would have better bang for the buck than the 2 pt brace.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Interesting. I considered the sway bar but its biggest disadvantage is the price. The sway bar is ~$100 more and the install time is more.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

The torsion bar does not work on the American Cruze, and in all honesty the sway bar is much better than the rear lower bar. The rear lower bar helps to hold the suspension in place to make it work properly instead of allowing flex. The sway bar helps to keep the vehicle running flatter in a turn, not allowing as much body roll.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------

